# Sac Jigs



## Lost Pole (May 20, 2014)

New round here to learn how to mod my tin. Since I have nothing useful to share when it comes to boats, thought I'd share my fishing hobby. 
I make these for sacalait fishing rivers n bayous. They work good and keep me busy when I can't fish. 


























Tight lines!


----------



## huntinfool (May 20, 2014)

Very nice. I like em. I'm so ready to get back into some crappie fishing.


----------



## Jim (May 20, 2014)

nice looking jigs for sure!


----------



## longshot (May 20, 2014)

Do you sell them?


----------



## jigngrub (May 20, 2014)

What size are they, weight and hook?

Do you powder paint them?

I pout and paint my own 1/32, 1/16, and 1/8 oz. jigs and use the powder paint. I don't tie though, use the 2" plastic Southern Pro Hot Grubs.

Sac-a-lait, they're just like a Crappie... but smaller. :LOL2: 

Where you at in da swamp down dere? Got a buddy that lives in Red Stick.


----------



## Lost Pole (May 21, 2014)

Thx fellas. 
Mr fool, ain't a better feeling than the thump a sac sends up your pole, through your arm and into a black heart. 

Thx Mr Jim!

Longshot, no sir. Gave em away for free for a good bit, but the wrong people rubbed me sideways and it started to feel like work. 

JnG
The ones pictured range from 1/32, 1/12, to 1/8. All are #4 sickles except that last 1/8 which is a #2. 
I like #4s but considering going with all #2s……maybe. I'm undecided. 
Been fishing with more 1/4s lately as the northerly melt is pushing water faster. 
Yes, I pp all my heads. That's actually my fav part of my jigs. I've experimented for a long time and gotten above avg with what I can do. 
I use a few SP tubes. The 3" ones I believe, they're thicker. 
Ha! Where ya at? If they grow bigger than here or Mississipi, I wanna see!

Dunno where red stick is, but I'm in SE LA. Pearl River to be exact. Honey Island Swamp is home.


----------



## jigngrub (May 21, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=353095#p353095 said:


> Lost Pole » 9 minutes ago[/url]"]
> JnG
> The ones pictured range from 1/32, 1/12, to 1/8. All are #4 sickles except that last 1/8 which is a #2.
> I like #4s but considering going with all #2s……maybe. I'm undecided.
> ...



Red Stick is Baton Rouge.

Those are some excellent powder paint jobs.

I'm in Talladega Alabama, about 10 miles from the Super Speedway. We're a little further north than y'all but we still get some good size slabs. There's some 3 and 4 pounders around here on the Coosa River, but I haven't caught one... yet.


----------



## Lost Pole (May 21, 2014)

Only caught 3, a few shy of 3 lbs, in my history. 
Cldve chalked em up as so. But wldve ate em regardless. 
4 is unheard of here.
Big 4 COE Lakes (or is it 5) in MS Might be another story, but I don't fish there and they troll more often than not. I'm a single poler.


----------



## jigngrub (May 22, 2014)

I'm a troller, that's why I use the SPHG... lots of action with the wiggly curly tail.

The jigs you make are beautiful, but aren't worth a flip for trolling. they just pull straight with no action. I do know they have the perfect action when fished under a cork and pulled and stopped or for jigging straight up and down... but that's too much dang work for me... do you think that makes me lazy? :LOL2:


----------



## Lost Pole (May 22, 2014)

Not in the least, diff strokes for diff folks. 
I tie some road runners or belly spins if I wanna set two out and scull in search. Either that or cast a triple tail on an an ultra light casting rod. But 95% of the time I'm sitting over diff structure. 
Thx for the kind words about my jigs.


----------

